# Tarantulas eating raw beef?!?!



## DrummyGooders (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok so I was doing a bit of reading up on the Pamphobeteus genus and found this site...

Pamphobeteus species descriptions

I have never heard of an adult T taking dead prey let alone raw beef!! Am I right in thinking this guy doesn't know what he's on about or is there any truth behind this? Has anyone ever had any similar experiences?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've got an old T book that mentions lean beef and a lot of spiders will eat a df mouse that's not moving, so I don't see why they wouldn't take the beef.


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

There really is no need


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

jaybott said:


> There really is no need


Also a chunk of beef is not going to have the essential nutrients (amino acids, minerals etc) that a gut loaded insect will have and what the spider needs.


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

when you are out in the field for 2-9 months and you cannot find enough live food to feed your specimens (especially during the dry season), bits of beef keep them alive and is also a good way on getting rid of unwanted snake and great for putting on body weight prior to mating food:2thumb: OH and Guy dosent talk bull unless he is drunk  Heart is normally my "meat" of choice for spids.

R


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Also a chunk of beef is not going to have the essential nutrients (amino acids, minerals etc) that a gut loaded insect will have and what the spider needs.


true. but on the other hand, the late dr. robert bustard claimed to breed huge goliath birdeaters & pokies (p.regalis) by power-feeding the parents on raw beef, then feeding the slings on it too. ray gabriel however, had his doubts about those claims.


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> true. but on the other hand, the late dr. robert bustard claimed to breed huge goliath birdeaters & pokies (p.regalis) by power-feeding the parents on raw beef, then feeding the slings on it too. ray gabriel however, had his doubts about those claims.


AHHHHhhhhhhhh nostalgia

Yea saw him buy fresh imported as in arrived that day or the day before wild caught blondis from Andre Braunhausen at the BTS and then sell them as his own captive bred. But Bob tried to claim his were genetically "proven to reach a GIANT SIZE" :whistling2: well if that were so he would not have had to power feed them they would be GIANT SIZE on a maggot a day if it were genetic :bash:

R


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> true. but on the other hand, the late dr. robert bustard claimed to breed huge goliath birdeaters & pokies (p.regalis) by power-feeding the parents on raw beef, then feeding the slings on it too. ray gabriel however, had his doubts about those claims.


rob and i used to chat about power feeding large Ts pre breeding. i don't recall him mentioning beef but he did use lambs heart of which i had great results with...


----------

